# Internet goes out intermittently



## CopperPennies (May 30, 2010)

For the past several weeks my internet has been dying at random intervals, mostly at night. I will be disconnected from anywhere to a few seconds to a few minutes, then the internet will come back on. I've tried two different computers and two different wireless routers, but the problem persists. I've read that cool temperatures at night can cause copper wiring to contract and lose its connection, but here's the thing--it works better when nighttime temperatures are _cooler_. For instance, last night it got down to 45 and I was having very little trouble with the internet, while last week it was on average 60-65 at night and it seemed like it kicked me off every five seconds. We also had the air conditioning on for a little while last week (the modem is right next to one of the AC vents) and the problem seemed to be solved during that period, but as soon as the AC was turned back off the problem started up again.

The prime suspect here is obviously the modem, since I can't see any reason why cooler temperatures would positively affect the internal wiring, but I don't understand why the modem apparently overheats at night and then seems to right itself by morning. Could it be that it absorbs the heat during the day and only gets to a temperature where it causes problems by night? Or maybe it's that I use the Internet more at night and therefore the modem has more work to do and heats up faster? I'll be calling my ISP to take a look since they're the ones who provided the modem, but any light shed on this situation would be appreciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

IMO the first step would be to call your service provider if you suspect a problem with their equipment. Explain the situation and let *them* come up with the theories...:grin:

Years ago, most cable/telephone companies refurbished their equipment before sending it back into service..... I don't think they do the same today and the installer had to bring in several modems, when my service was installed, before he found one that would actually work.


----------



## CopperPennies (May 30, 2010)

I have called the ISP and they are adamant that it is NOT the modem, as they have on their records that it has been online for over 4 days. They insist that it must be a problem with my router, but again I have tried two routers and they both had a problem.

Can anyone think of any other troubleshooting steps I could take?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Direct a small fan directly on the modem and see if that changes the symptoms.

I'd also run the following line quality tests when you're in the problem period.


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## CopperPennies (May 30, 2010)

I don't have a fan that will fit right next to the modem (it's in an awkward spot) but we did have the AC on for a few days, which blows cold air from a vent right next to the modem. That did seem to alleviate the problem quite a bit.

I tried to run the test you suggested, but after waiting over an hour for results I finally gave up. I'll try again tomorrow.

Just didn't want you to think I was ignoring you.


----------



## cody1cody (May 17, 2010)

why not take the wireless router out of the situation and wire directly into the modem for a while and see if the problem still persist. That way you can narrow it down to the modem or the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check the status page, the test ran, you just didn't collect the results.


----------

